# Items that let you change clothes



## minimoon (Jul 5, 2020)

Edit: you can check the "wardrobe" tag on Nookplaza

Which items let you change clothes? Are there any others that look good outside?

I'll update this list with your suggestions...


Closets
Dressers
Chests
Cooler boxes
Changing rooms
fridges
Freezers
Artisanal bug cage
Fresh cooler
Upright locker
Throwback rocket
Just realised it would be really cool if the phonebox let you change!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jul 5, 2020)

The artisanal bug cage and the fresh coolers (from bug off and fishing tourneys) are quite good outdoors items for changing clothes! 
also the throwback rockets are pretty cool and come in a range of colours!


----------



## minimoon (Jul 5, 2020)

Darcy94x said:


> The artisanal bug cage and the fresh coolers (from bug off and fishing tourneys) are quite good outdoors items for changing clothes!
> also the throwback rockets are pretty cool and come in a range of colours!


Oh my god, the bug cage! That's perfect, thanks.
Hopefully I'll get the fresh cooler at the next tourney.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 5, 2020)

The freezer and fridge as well! But they don't look good outside lol


----------



## Siobhan / McGuffin (Jul 5, 2020)

Also the upright locker, but I'm not sure how those would look outside either. Maybe with an outdoor gym or sauna area, or next to the pool. Totally agree that the phone box needs to function that way! The outdoor portable toilet needs to as well!


----------



## minimoon (Jul 6, 2020)

glenkatko said:


> Also the upright locker, but I'm not sure how those would look outside either. Maybe with an outdoor gym or sauna area, or next to the pool. Totally agree that the phone box needs to function that way! The outdoor portable toilet needs to as well!


Haha, I'm never going to have an outdoor toilet on my island but I still agree.


----------



## Mick (Jul 6, 2020)

Haha, perks of naming your island Narnia: you can get away with putting a big ol' closet right in the middle of it! But if you fail to find a good spot for any changing item you could always hide one behind a building or cliff...









Spoiler: (This is at the entrance plaza, like this:)


----------



## moonbell (Jul 6, 2020)

Nookplaza has a filter for that - "wardrobe". 









						Nook Plaza - Item Catalog for Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Nook Plaza is an online fan-created platform for Animal Crossing: New Horizons, providing an items database as well as other tools for the game.




					nookplaza.net


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 6, 2020)

i use the cooler from the fish tourn


----------



## minimoon (Jul 6, 2020)

moonbell said:


> Nookplaza has a filter for that - "wardrobe".
> 
> 
> 
> ...





moonbell said:


> Nookplaza has a filter for that - "wardrobe".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I use a different site for my catalogue so I had so idea


----------



## loveclove (Jul 6, 2020)

Mick said:


> Haha, perks of naming your island Narnia: you can get away with putting a big ol' closet right in the middle of it! But if you fail to find a good spot for any changing item you could always hide one behind a building or cliff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I wish I had thought about this


----------



## John Wick (Jul 6, 2020)

I wish they were used for storage again.


----------



## Tiffany (Jul 6, 2020)

i have the fresh cooler on the dock. this way i dont have to carry my wet suit around, just pull it out of the cooler and jump in. and once im done dump it right back in.


----------

